# help deciding on routers



## splintered (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and could say I'm almost new to routing too... except for a few works! I've researched going back and forth, reading opinions, and finally I'm torn between these two routers. however I haven't found much feedback specially on the 2nd one.

-*Draper Expert 1350W 45368* 1/2" for about 160€ (seems to be Craftsman 17543) . http://www.amazon.co.uk/Draper-45368-230-Volt-350-Watt-Combination/dp/B00142B980

-*Varo Powerplus X093 *1500W 1/2" for about 90€. (similar to Draper 80002??) http://www.varo.com/product-detail.asp?grp=1&mrk=7&srt=36&ID=POW X093&ln=

I'll be mainly using it for working in solid body electric guitars, and not very often I believe. Which one would go for? Thanks!

ps. anther option was the Freud ft3000 but It's more money that I have in mind


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day 

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us

Those brands are not familiar to me.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry, I'm not familiar with those brands (Draper and Varo) in the U.S., either. Freud, of course, is well-known and respected. 

If you can edit the thread title, inserting "Euro" might catch the attention of our other European members.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I see you have done your home work 
I'm a big fan of the new type Craftsman router and you are right that's a 17543 router in the UK I would suggest you go for the Craftsman with free shipping in the UK it's bit high but most things are in the UK..(about 220.oo in US dollars.)

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...o=2&blockType=G2&prdNo=2&i_cntr=1298509697053

The Varo looks like a DeWalt and that's good router also but the Craftsman you get two so to speak.
=======



splintered said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forum and could say I'm almost new to routing too... except for a few works! I've researched going back and forth, reading opinions, and finally I'm torn between these two routers. however I haven't found much feedback specially on the 2nd one.
> 
> -*Draper Expert 1350W 45368* 1/2" for about 160€ (seems to be Craftsman 17543) . Draper Expert 45368 230-Volt 1,350-Watt Combination Router Kit: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

splintered said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forum and could say I'm almost new to routing too... except for a few works! I've researched going back and forth, reading opinions, and finally I'm torn between these two routers. however I haven't found much feedback specially on the 2nd one.
> 
> -*Draper Expert 1350W 45368* 1/2" for about 160€ (seems to be Craftsman 17543) . Draper Expert 45368 230-Volt 1,350-Watt Combination Router Kit: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
> 
> ...


It seems the Varo comes with 8mm and 12mm collets? is that right.
The Draper comes with 1/4" and 1/2".

That could influence your decision.


----------



## splintered (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks all for the welcome and info! 
Bob, I haven't found anything about Varo having any relation to Dewalt, my guess is the similarity ends in the colour! 

jw2170 said: _"It seems the Varo comes with 8mm and 12mm collets? is that right.
The Draper comes with 1/4" and 1/2". That could influence your decision. "_

Excuse my ignorance, but why that could influence my decision? Is it because the one with 1/4" and 1/2" would allow using also 3/8" bits with an extra collet? thanks again


----------



## splintered (Feb 23, 2011)

splintered said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but why that could influence my decision? Is it because the one with 1/4" and 1/2" would allow using also 3/8" bits with an extra collet? thanks again


Nevermind, I'm beggining to understand that has to be the reason. I'm that new... Thanks!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

splintered said:


> Thanks all for the welcome and info!
> Bob, I haven't found anything about Varo having any relation to Dewalt, my guess is the similarity ends in the colour!
> 
> jw2170 said: _"It seems the Varo comes with 8mm and 12mm collets? is that right.
> ...


Hi 

My comment was based on an idea that 1/4' and 1/2' shank bits would be more available than8mm and 12mm shank bits.

In you region that may not be the case.


----------



## splintered (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks James, didn't thought about that. Anyway I had already order the Draper. It seems I'll be able to get imperial bits as well, and maybe this router will take metric collets? I'll find out soon... thanks again


----------

